# Travel Insurance



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello,


I will be going to Serum for my initial consultation and when I looked into travel insurance I found out that regular insurance is invalid if the purpose of your trip is for medical treatment.  can anyone recommend a good insurance company?


Many thanks


S
XXX


----------

